# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Koliko vam traju podoji?

## 2xmama

Koliko vam vremenski traju podoji?
Moj je sisavac napunio 3 mj. Do prije neka 2-3 tjedna podoji su trajali od 25min do sat.....i više. :Grin:  Unatrag tih 2 tjedna odjednom je počeo papati možda po 5 minuta i nakon toga se počne micati od cice, igrati, smijati.....
Mislila sam da će uključiti sirenu čim ga podignem,ali on je i dalje veseo i zaigran, a izgleda i sit :Mljac: 
Stavljala sam ga opet na cicu ne bi li još pojeo,ali ne-ne, _sit sam,mama i baš raspoložen za gugutanje_
Pretpostavljam da je to ok, jer gazda raste k'o gljiva, veseo je, pelene su moooookre.....
ali zanimaju me i vaša iskustva

----------


## nikol2

Moja mala je od početka bila izjelica i podoji nikad nisu trjali duže od 20 minuta. sad traju oko 5-10 min ali čuje je pola susjedstva kao vuče jako. Nema vremena dugo jesti kad se mora igrati.

----------


## Tincha

Svaki put kad je kretalo dojenje morala sam se pripremiti na najmanje pola sata papanja. Srećom dojili smo ležečki pa nije bilo baš tak naporno. Sad imamo 9mj, i podoj traje nekih 15min, lagano se vuče...

----------


## Linda

Važno je znati da duljina podoja nema veze s duljinom učinkovitkog sisanja, tj. može beba i satima biti na dojci, a da nije progutala ni kap mlijeka, a može se i do sita najesti u svega par minuta. Učinkovito sisanje prepoznajete po ujednačenim, ritmičkim pokretima usta, nakon prethodnih neujednačenih pokreta, a pritom se vidi pomicanje bebinih ušiju i kože oko sljepoočnica. U kutku usnica možete vidjeti mlijeko, čuje se gutanje, mama osjeća otpuštanje mlijeka (kao bockanje, zatezanje u dojci). 

Neke bebe vole radi kontakta s majkom, maženja i osjećaja majčinog tijela dulje biti na dojci, dok druge bebe brzo zadovolje glad/žeđ, a maženje nadomjeste na drugi način. Kako god bilo, sve je u redu dokle god beba dobro napreduje i prepoznajete da učinkovito siše.
Duljinu podoja ne bi trebalo ograničavati, već pustiti bebi da odredi duljinu, kao i učestalost podoja.

----------


## sir_oliver

mi to uglavnom odradimo brzinski. nekad prekine za dvije minute, ali znam da će za 10 min tražiti još. uglavnom najduže jede 10 min. čak i sada nakon 8 mj ogladni nakon dva, dva i pol sata

----------


## tina55

ajme, zaprepastili su me ove brzinske papalice, mi smo prvih par mjeseci jeli doslovno po cijele dane, srećom po noći samo 3 puta i kraće
sad imamo 4mj i papamo po pola sata barem, jednom ili dva puta dnevno imamo podoj od 2-2,5h
iako naravno nije to 2,5h efektivnog sisanja, točno vidim razliku, prvih 10-tak min snažno vuče, mlijeko joj je u rubu usnica i baš fino jede, a onda ostalo vrijeme papka po malo spavajući ili polužmiri i drijema, ali bradavicu ne pušta :Smile:  neki puta ju i ispusti na 5 min, al se onda trzne u snu i odma mor bradavicu natrag u usta ili slijedi buđenje i neutješni plač

----------


## bijelko

ispočetka je trajalo nekih 15ak min ili kraće. sad, nakon 4 i pol mj traje možda 5 min ili malo duže ako nije jako gladan pa se ponekad malo igra. jedini problem što zadnjih mjesec dana po danu jede rijetko, svaka 3, 4 ili čak malo više sati a po noći.... koma. mora nadoknadit, znam ali baš bi bilo lijepo da je obratno, kao nekad....

----------


## 2xmama

> ispočetka je trajalo nekih 15ak min ili kraće. sad, nakon 4 i pol mj traje možda 5 min ili malo duže ako nije jako gladan pa se ponekad malo igra. jedini problem što zadnjih mjesec dana po danu jede rijetko, svaka 3, 4 ili čak malo više sati a po noći.... koma. *mora nadoknadit, znam ali baš bi bilo lijepo da je obratno, kao nekad..*..


 :Laughing: mi papamo vrlo vrijedno cijeli dan, svaka dva, dva i pol sata.....a kako tek nadoknađujemo noću :Laughing: 
jedino dok šetamo spava i 4 sata ako treba :Klap:  a za noćne ne vrijedi ono s 10-15 minuta, visi na cici cijelu noć, izazivajući opaku ljubomoru svog tatice :Wink:

----------


## babuska28

meni ova tema baš pomogla puno.
mi smo sad napunili 4 tjedna samog cickanja :Very Happy: , i to mi je nekad izgledalo kao a stvarno postajem "rob svog djeteta", ali, sve za dojenje...
u početku smo svaki sat papali po 40 min :Crying or Very sad: 
a sad smo već na svaki sat po 15 min :Smile: 
a ako idemo vani u šetnju, onda i 2-3 sata spava, ali me poslije cijelu pojede

po noći nekad (ako ga nešto muči) po malo cucla čak i po 7 puta, ali ima noći i kad spava u komadu od 23h-05h.
 :Grin: ali ja se ništa ne bunim :Grin:

----------


## tina55

mi jučer papali 4h, naravno samo prvih 5-10 minuta efektivnog sisanja, skužila sam da imamo jednom dnevno tako 2 do 4h laganog papanja i spavanja na siki, inače po pola sata-sat vremena

----------


## Zlatanac

moj zlatanac jos nema navrsena 3 mj i papa svako 2-3 sata 3-5min. nekad (mozda jednom dnevno) sisa po 10-15 min. ali samo 5 minuta jede a ostalo se mazi i bezveze cica. nocu spava od 21 do 5-6 ujutro i onda jos 2-3 sata. pretpostavljam da mu nije malo tih 3-5 min jer ima skoro pa 8 kg.

----------


## susret

Moja sisalica nedavno napunila 5 mj. Podoji su nam se bitno smanjili od onih u početku, traju 5-10 minuta ako smo izolirane u sobi. Cura bi se igrala, kaj ćeš kad je taj svijet tak zanimljiv  :Wink: .

----------


## mara68

moj mali bucko je prva dva mjeseca imao duuuge podoje. najkraće pola,a najduže 2 - 3 sata. sad ima nepuna 3 mjeseca i raznolike podoje. po danu uglavnom kratko traju, desetak minuta, ali kad mu se spava visi na siki i mazi se dok ne zaspe. uglavnom, moje je mišljenje da kod dojenja ne treba gledati na sat. za mene  nema ljepšeg prizora od moje male ljubavi koja siki, aktivno ili samo zbog maženja. dojenje je najljepši i najugodniji osjećaj i po meni, sinonim za majčinstvo...

----------


## Winx

Nama su podoji jaaaako dugo trajali, po sat vremena i ja jednostavno vise nisam mogla toliko dugo dojiti. To mi je oduzimalo toliko vremena...

----------


## tina55

> To mi je oduzimalo toliko vremena...


meni ne smetaju ni podoji od 4h, ovi od 1h su mi kratki, zato jer tih 4h uživam u bliskosti sa svojom bebicom, čak unaprijed tugujem kad se sjetim da jednog dana više neće sisati 4h

----------


## mamitzi

u početku podoji su trajali dugo. a sad imamo odvojene podoje: jedne  koji traju par minuta, 5 najviše, posebno ako je braco ili mačak u blizini pa se nema vremena jesti i one kad je pospana koje zovemo cicospavanje, ti traju i po par sati (i mene izluđuju, jer ponekad sve što odspava po danu odspavala je s cicom u ustima ili na čelu)

----------


## tina55

i mi po danu spavamo isključivo s cicom u ustima :Smile:

----------


## 2xmama

> ... ponekad sve što odspava po danu odspavala je s cicom u ustima ili na čelu


 :Laughing: isto! A noću...to da ni ne spominjem...s jedne na drugu, s pauzom od po 30 sec svakih par sati, samo toliko da ja istegnem leđa :Rolling Eyes: 
ali zato kad mu se ne spava papa max 5 minuta

----------


## Kupusic

Joj po danu ima tu svega.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Neki podoji traju 5 minuta pa onda za pola sata traži ponovo papat, a neki traju po pola sata a onda je mirna neka dva sata. Prije noćnog spavanja zna visit i sat, dva  na (.). Dakle, prosjek je 30 minuta. :Grin: 

AL zato mi je po noći zakon. Budi se svega dvaput, al jede najčešće 5 minuta tako da sam skroz naspavana.  :Klap:

----------

